# Northern Isles LO172



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Does anyone know where I might get a picture of this trawler? There was a later trawler of the same name with a Grimsby registration, but I am looking for this London-registered one (which did fish from Grimsby, I believe). The official ship number is 165377.

Any help in locating picture would be greatly appreciated.

Hilary


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Mat,i have been collecting photos for over 40 years and never seen one of her and i know some other collectors that have'nt there were 15 or 16 of these boats that sailed out of Fleetwood then Grimsby and she is one of them that a photo may not exist if you get one let me and i will do the same.
Tony.


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Will do, Tony.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

http://ibase.lancashire.gov.uk/inde...xIjtpOjE7czoxOiI2IjtpOjI7czoxOiI3Ijt9&pg=6025
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you, Douglas. I was hoping to find a picture of Northern Isles before her sad end, but it seems this may be the only picture of her to have survived. There are pictures of Northern Pride, which I think was similar (possibly identical? not sure).

Hilary


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Glad to have you back with us Hilary. History profiles of the whole class are at www.fleetwood-trawlers.info - pick any one.
Gil.


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you, Gil. The information on the Fleetwood site is invaluable, I refer to it often. Everyone involved has done a great service to researchers, so thank you.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hilary,

There a few pic's of the old northern boats here:-

http://www.mcaorals.co.uk/Grimsby Boats.htm

Regards.

Graham


----------



## Alan Dunk (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi

The Northern Isles ran aground whilst on patrol off bluff Durban South Africa on the 19th January 1945.

hope this is of some help.

Regards

Alan J Dunk (R737833)


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Alan Dunk said:


> Hi
> 
> The Northern Isles ran aground whilst on patrol off bluff Durban South Africa on the 19th January 1945.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Alan. A picture of that actually exists, but I was hoping to get a picture of the Northern Isles while she was fishing.
Kind regards
Hilary


----------

